# welche brandungsrolle?



## schirinowski (16. Juni 2003)

hi leutz,

plane, mir ´ne brandungsrolle zum feedern zu kaufen.

wird nur im suesswasser gefischt werden.

priorität liegt auf guter lagerung und vor allem einer sehr sauberen schnurverlegung.

was empfehlt ihr- eine shimano,&nbsp; oder doch daiwa?

danke.

br


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Juni 2003)

Moin!
Wieviel Geld willst du denn ausgeben? Shimano und auch Daiwa haben tolle Rollen aber eben auch in verschiedenen Preisklassen.


----------



## Andreas Michael (16. Juni 2003)

Eine Empfehlung mhhhhhh aber ich fische eine DAIWA Emblem-Z
6000PT allerdings ist das die teurere Version von dieser gibt es eine billigere der unterschiedt ist, das sie weniger kugel/walzenlager hat ansonsten identisch ist.

Diese Rollen gibs Neu für 110 etwas mehr oder auch weniger in einigen Versandhäusern will ja keine schleichwerbung machen:q 

Was ich zu den Rollen sagen kann ist, super schnurverlegung schneller einzug glaube liegt bei 97cm pro kurbelumdrehung super fein einstell bare bremse ruhiger lauf was eigentlich wichtig ist damit nicht die ganze angel hin-undher wackelt.

Fische sie jetzt im 3ten jahr und noch keine probs damit gehabt.
Einfach genial.
Das ist allerdings meine Meinung.

Ach und bei Ebay sind abundzu auch welche drin, letzten sind für 70 euronen wech gegangen


----------



## Schascha (17. Juni 2003)

Mein Tip: DAM Dura mit Frontbremse. Komplett aus Duraluminium, 5 Edelstahlkugelager, sieht auch noch excellent aus. Habe Selber drei Dura-Rollen daheim (Größen 30er, 40er, 60er).Alle laufen perfekt, gab noch nie Probleme damit, Die beweglichen Teile wie Rotor, Kurbel etc. haben wenig Spiel und somit gibts kein Klappern und Knacken. Die feineinstellbare Bremse wird wohl von keiner Daiwa, Shimano etc. übertroffen, dies haben mir einige Leute berichtet, die früher nur Shimano etc.  hatten.  Gut, billig sind die Dura-Rollen nicht, aber  im G.......r-Katalog habe ich saugünstige Preise gesehen. Die haben nach dem DAM-Konkurs in Massen eingekauft (Übrigens: Die DAM kommt wieder!)
Gruß Schascha


----------



## schirinowski (17. Juni 2003)

danke für die antworten.

einige holländische bekannte schwören auch auf die mitchell 298 (so heissen sie glaube ich).

kann jemand dazu was sagen?

danke.

br


----------



## Andreas Michael (17. Juni 2003)

Upsala Mitchell sind zwar tolle rollen auch haben sie super angeln aber wehe du hast mal ein prob bzw. brauchst ersatzteile dann haste die A......karte gezogen. Kollege hat die erfahrung gemacht und sagt nie wieder. So schön die Teile auch sind nur der Service ist vom A......


----------



## Andreas Michael (17. Juni 2003)

Bissel gestöbert schau mal hier rein. Dies ist die Teurere version kostet normal so um die 200 euro.

Oder schau mal hier   rein. Hoffe es hilft ein wenig.


----------



## Schascha (17. Juni 2003)

Oder schau Dir mal die DAM Quick Distance an. Ebenfalls im Gerlinger Katalog unter www.gerlinger.de  Sparte:Schnäppchen kostet glaube ich um die 60 Euro. Vorher locker das doppelte! (Konkursmasse)


----------



## schirinowski (17. Juni 2003)

thx für das feedback.

habe bereits ebay abgecheckt- was soll man von den angeboten halten? bin insbesondere skeptisch, wenn die teile mal salzwasser gesehen haben...

wichtiger faktor ist ausserdem der preis der ersatzspulen- brauche einige davon..

@sascha:

wie wickeln die dam rollen?
kenne nur die älteren modelle und bin von deren wickelbild nicht begeistert...

zum kaufpreisaspekt-- bin bereit, geld für qualitaet auszugeben, aber es müssen nicht gleich 400 euro werden (zb für ne shimanski aero technium, oä).

kennt jemand eine quelle, bei der man evtl noch die daiwa ss3000,&nbsp; oder die ss5000tfür ne kleine mark bekommt??

cheers


----------



## Schascha (17. Juni 2003)

Diese Dura-Rollen wickeln wirklich sehr gleichmäßig auf, habe leider kein Digit.-Fotoapparat, sonst würde ich Dir ein Foto schicken. Bei den Rollen machste Nichts falsch !
Gruß


----------



## Andreas Michael (17. Juni 2003)

Bei den Daiwa rollen die ich fische kostet eine spule im schnitt 30 euronen ist zwar nicht grad billig aber einmal kaufen und sehr sehr lange freude dran wie ich ja schon getippselt habe 3 jahre fische ich sie und auch im Salzwasser werden einmal vernünftig mit süsswasser abgespült und gut iss natürlich auch mal ölen.

Bin sehr oft am angeln salz/süsswasser naja letztendlich bleibt die entscheidung bei Dir will hier ja auch nicht die rollen schön reden.
Ich jedenfalls bin zufrieden

Achso zu den Dura rollen kann ich nur die info zu der Dam Dura 530 RD mein komentar abgeben ist eine spinnrolle hat heckbremse sehr gut einstellbar schnur wird gut verteilt auf der spule aber nicht kreuzwicklung was ich für weite würfe brauch sonst gibs perücken ansonsten eine schöne rolle nur wenn ich dran denke das ich mal 199 Dm dafür bezahlt habe naja.


----------



## Geier0815 (17. Juni 2003)

Moin schirinowski,

als Brandungsrolle kann ich dir die Ultegra XT von Shimano empfehlen, ich hab noch nie 'ne Brandungsrolle mit einer so genialen Schnurverlegung bei solch einer Schnurkapazität gesehen.


----------



## schirinowski (17. Juni 2003)

ja, ich liebäugle auch mit der shimano oder der neuen daiwa enblem za/ xa

&nbsp;

muss jetzt nur noch ne tanke überfallen, damit das mit der finanzierung glattgeht...

cheers


----------



## petipet (17. Juni 2003)

*Brandungsrollen*

Hi Andres Michael, @Geier0815,
der eine von Euch schwört auf Daiwa, der andere auf SM Ultegra.
Jörg Schneider lässt keinen Zweifel aufkommen, dass die Ultegra der Daiwa nicht das Wasser reichen kann. 
Ich tendiere da eher zur Daiwa. Bin aber Neuling im Brandungsangeln. Um das Brandungsangeln mal anzutesten, und nicht ein kleines Vermögen für Ruten und Rollen zu investieren, habe ich mir zwei DEGA Systhem XD 1000 Rollen, und zwei Shimano BX Surf 4.20 gekauft und habe damit an Fehmarnsstränden in 14 Tagen Familienurlaub die eine oder andere Nacht gefischt. Die Ruten habe ich per Internet über HAV
gekauft, problemlos und 15 % runtergedealt. Die Rollen bei Udo Schroeter, Burg auf Fehmarn. Mit den Rollen bin ich direkt überrascht, wie problemlos sie funktionieren. Für relativ kleines Geld. Ziehen pro Kurbelumdrehung 1,14 m Schnur auf die Spule.
Und auch sonst bin ich, ein alter Carp-Fischer, von der Technik überzeugt. Von DAM Artikeln lasse ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung die Finger weg. Der Service dieser Firma ist sauschlecht.


Gruss aus Sprockytown...petipet


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo!
Ich fische seit inzwischen 3 Jahren diese Rollen . Die sind wirklich genial und eine E Spule ist im Preis mit drin. Der Service von Daiwa ist auch um Längen besser als bei Shimano oder Mitchel.


----------



## petipet (17. Juni 2003)

*Brandungsrollen*

@ Meeresangler Schwerin,

wenn ich mir es leisten kann, gibts da keine Überlegung. Die DAIWAS sind wohl das Nonplusultra. Viel geholfen haben mir Deine Tips Montagen. Meiner Meinung nach ist auch Dein Schlagschnurknoten absolut Top. 

Viele Grüsse aus dem tiefstem Binnenland...
petipet... aus Sprockytown


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Juni 2003)

Welche Brandungsrolle zum Feedern? GAR KEINE!

Ich weiss nicht was das Bringen Soll. Mehr Wurfweite wahrscheinlich. Das die Schnurfassung benötigt wird glaub ich mal nicht.

Aber das Tun sie nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. So schön alle diese Rollen auch sind, mit einer Unpassenden Beringung Harmonieren sie meiner Erfahrung nach nicht. Und zwar passierte mir mehrmals Folgendes. Beim Werfen geht die Schnur in sehr grossen Klängen von der Rolle. Diese Klänge waren bei mir oftmals so gross, dass sie nicht nur gegen den Blank Schlugen (Bremst wahrscheinlich schon gehörig), sondern sich darum legten und am ersten Rutenring verfingen.
Wohlgemerkt nicht nur einmal, sondern mit schöner Regelmässigkeit.

Ergebniss: Abrisse , ein Ring verbogen und Graussliche einschnitte im Rutenlack. Meine armen AKNs :c

Gerät waren Daiwa Infinity X Rollen (Gleiche Spule wie die Emblem ZA und XA) Und Karpfenruten mit Beringung 7+Spitze, 25er Startring entfernung Rolle-Startring: 85 cm

Da Feeder noch Enger Beringt sind und die Ringe auch noch Niedriger, befürchte ich schlimmes!

Auf Jeden Fall mit der Dicksten Gewünschten Schnur vorsichtig Probewerfen.

Ansonsten werfen Die Daiwa SS-II C, Shimano StradicX GTM und Twin Power XTR meiner Erfahrung nach auch gehörig Gut. Und man hebt sich keinen Bruch.

Just Monsters 
Holger


----------



## schirinowski (18. Juni 2003)

@meeresangler-schwerin:

zu welchem kurs werden die rollen ungefähr gehandelt?

wo kann man sie beziehen?

habe online nicht sehr viel gefunden.. denke darüber nach, sie in benelux zu kaufen, dort meistens guenstiger als in DE.

&nbsp;

danke.

&nbsp;

cheers

marc


----------



## Schascha (18. Juni 2003)

Meine Erfahrung mit DAM-Ersatzteilen und Service sind gut.
Sicherlich ist es im Moment und auch schon seit dem Konkurs mit Service nicht so doll.


----------



## schirinowski (18. Juni 2003)

@gerätefetischist:

was ich erwarte:
- geringes mehr an wurfweite
- gute performance beim einholen
und vor allem:
- haltbare auslegung/ konstruktion der rolle (insbesondere der achse)

um meine intention noch etwas zu präzisieren:

zum leichten feedern benutze ich twinpower xtr in der 4000 er groesse.
tolle rolle, hinreichend schnell.

aber- ich habe den eindruck, dass sie doch recht stark belastet wird, vor allem beim schnellen einholen des leeren korbes, insbesondere dann, wenn es stroemt.
zumindest "knurpseln" meine rollen nach einem knappen jahr benutzung doch recht stark, was ich angesichts des doch recht hohen preises nicht so toll finde.
das ich mich in diesem jahr mehr dem feedern im fliesswasser zuwenden möchte, denke ich über ein upgrade nach.
einige holländische bekannte verwenden derartige rollen, ohne je probs gehabt zu haben.
schaut man sich die beringung der wirklich schweren feerder an, kann man den aspekt zu kleiner ringe dann doch vergessen, denke ich.

damit jetzt kein falscher eindruck aufkommt- ich schätze deine kritischen anmerkungen durchaus und denke sicherlich über das von dir gesagte nach.

also danke.

cheers
marc


----------



## Schascha (18. Juni 2003)

Mahl ganz ehrlich (ich will keinem auf den Fuß treten) aber es scheint mir so, als ob die meisten hier Daiwa- und Shimano-Rollen besitzen, weil diese so mit am teuersten sind, die meinen dann, daß mit steigendem Preis auch die Qualität zunimmt oder es werden Leute von Shimano "gekauft". 
Ihr fahrt bestimmt auch Toyota und Nissan.... Grundsätzlich wird wahrscheinlich jede Rolle in Fernost gefertigt. Aber bei Shimano und Daiwa etc. sind auch die Entwicklungs- und Ingenieursstätten ebenfalls in Fernost. Im Gegensatz dazu wird beispielsweise bei der DAM noch in Gunzenhausen (Deutschland) entwickelt und gestaltet (wo die Rollen gebaut werden weiß auch ich nicht,.. sicher nicht in Deutschland). Zumindest unterstützt ihr aber noch ein paar deutsche Arbeitsplätze (ca. 35 Mann in Gunzenhausen ). Wenn ihr Shimano etc. kauft unterstützt ihr KEINE Deutsche nur Japse und Chinesen..ev. vielleicht nur den Zwischenhandel! Dies war nur eine kleine Gehirnsanregung...
Im übrigen sind DAM-Produkte einwandfrei. Ich angle schon ca. 12 Jahre damit.


----------



## schirinowski (18. Juni 2003)

...aber muss man gleich japse sagen!?

ich glaube nicht, oder? zumal die "japse" ganz coole guys sind- ich arbeite für ne japanische company.

habe während der ganzen jahre allerhand tackle gesehen und viele stories gehört. bei rollen habe ich halt die erfahrung gemacht, dass shimano oder daiwa das in der summe beste material abgeliefert haben- ungeachtet des preises, irgendwelcher prestigegedanken, oä.

ach ja- fahre einen volvo und fische ausserdem abu multis.... 

cheers

ps- warum so verbissen?

&nbsp;


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Juni 2003)

Ja zugegebenermassen, nach einigen Fischen werden Die Shimanos lauter. (Daiwas nicht) funzen aber weiter. Sollte ja auch nur ne Kritische Anmerkung sein. Denn die Gleichung Fette Rolle = Fette Wurfweite geht nur seltenst auf. An Stabilität sind sie allerdings nicht zu Überbieten.
Meine Empfehlung die Rolle Probezuwerfen halte ich aber Aufrecht.

Weitere recht Gute sind auch die Penn Surfmaster.
Ansonsten sind die Daiwas schon erste Wahl. Tournaments und Emblem XA gibts manchmal bei Ebay sehr Günstig.

Ansonsten probier mal wie schon weiter oben empfohlen ne Mitchell 298 / 398. Eine Langzeiterfahrung hab ich damit zwar noch nicht, aber bisher laufen sie einwandfrei an meiner Pilkrute.
Und schlechter als bei Shimano kann die E-Teilversorgung auch nicht sein.

Achso, ich Kriege Kein Geld von Daiwa & Co. Die Rollen empfehle ich, weils da Qualität für den Taler gibt, nicht so wie bei meiner Letzten Madeingermany (Auf nem Gemeinschaftsangeln Vorletzten Dezember Gewonnen, und dem Sohn von nem Kollegen zum 7 Jährigen geschenkt. Fällt inzwischen auseinander)
Deshalb hab ich auch ne Onkyo-Stereoanlage und ne Nikon Kamera, und und und...
Aber ich Schäme mich beinahe für meine Nicht-Völkische Konsumeinstellung  :q 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Juni 2003)

Moin!
Ich fahre ein deutsches Auto das muß reichen. In der Angelgeräte Produktion waren die deutschen auch mal gut aber das ist lange her. DAM fass ich nicht wieder an. In der Meeresangelei ist das Zeugs jedenfalls nicht zu gebrauchen. Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Hummer (18. Juni 2003)

@schascha

Ja, ich fahre Nissan und ich bin stolz drauf!  

Im übrigen lebt unsere Wirtschaft zum großen Teil vom Export. Wenn alle Menschen in den Ländern, in die deutsche Produkte exportiert werden, so kleinkariert denken würden, gingen hier die Lichter aus.

Ich bin übrigengs auch DAM Fan, meine Quick 4001-Rollen nehme ich mit ins Grab  (werde vorher aber noch einige tausend Karpfen und Hechte damit fangen).
Aber was unter dem ehemals guten Namen DAM in letzter Zeit vertrieben wurde, hat mich von der Qualität und auch vom Design (zb. Sumo-Ruten mit aufgedruckter "Kreuzwicklung":v ) maßlos enttäuscht.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. Juni 2003)

Ich fahre einen Franzosen und benutze die Urmutter der Brandungsrollen: Die Daiwa SS 3000 und die SS 9000. Ich benutze meine jetzt schon 13 Jahre lang!!! Da gab es nichts vernünpftiges von Shimano ect. Mittlerweile bauen diese Hersteller auch gute Brandungsrollen. Doch an die SS 3000 sind sie nie rangekommen!!! Wird leider nicht mehr gebaut:c :c :c


----------



## MichaelB (18. Juni 2003)

Moin,

etwas vom Thema abgeschwoffen, aber warum sind denn bei den Feeder-Ruten die Ringe so klein und nah am blank? Wozu soll das gut sein??

Ich habe ausschließlich DAM Rollen, allesamt als Sondie erstanden und mit Mono bespult, und bin damit schon einigermaßen zufrieden. Die 30er Rolle zum Spinnfischen, naja - die 40er Rollen zum Aale angeln sind okai - die 65er Rollen zum Brandungsangeln sind super.

Dann hatte ich letztens aber mal das Vergnügen, beim Meeres-Spinnangeln mal ein paar Würfe mit einer Shimano Stradic, bespult mit 12er Firline, zu machen und war restlos begeistert! Boar ey, sowas von seidenweicher Lauf, unglaublich! Sowas will ich auch...
Ist also nicht nur toll weil es teuer ist - aus ähnlichem Grund fahre ich ein relativ neues Auto süddeutscher Herkunft  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (18. Juni 2003)

Hi,

das "Auslands-Argument" verstehe ich nun wirklich nicht.
Es ist nun einmal (für mich!) Fakt: im direkten Vergleich hat es keine Firma (was Spinnangeln angeht) geschafft, meinen Shimanorollen auch nur entfernt das Wasser zu reichen.
Und selbstverständlich bekommt man in den meisten Fällen für mehr Geld auf bessere Qualität!!!
Wie auch immer: es sei doch jedem selbst überlassen womit er fischt...
Meine Erfahungen mit "günstigen" Rollen sind indes (bei wirklicher Beanspruchung) gründlich in die Hosen gegangen.

Übrigens: D.A.M ist tot > was man jetzt noch kaufen kann ist jahrealt... (nichtsdestotrotz  mit Sicherheit gute Qualität)

@MichaelB: Gell! Teste nochmal die Twinpower: die schlägt alles...

Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Juni 2003)

Ja, ja DAM, hab ne Matchrute von denen, die das beste is was ich je gefischt habe...

Allerdings meine auch ich das DAM im laufe der Zeit von nicht ganz günstigen Qualitätsprodukten zu preisgünstigeren nicht mehr so guten Produkten übergegangen ist.

Fische auch hauptsächlich Shimano (weil einfach gut) und DAIWA (Weil einfach das Beste für meine Carpflinten), DAM fische ich auch noch, an zwei Matchruten.

Aber ne Branmdungsrolle halte ich für übertrieben, unsere Jungs fischen an der Feeder hauptsächlich Shimano Baitrunner.


----------



## schirinowski (20. Juni 2003)

übertrieben?

sicher nicht. wenn man weit raus muss und/ oder es hart stroemt, kommt ne kleine rolle (wie meine twinpower) schnell an ihre grenzen.

jemand, der es wissen muss (jan van schendel, holländischer feeder-gott) hat neulich mal bei matchangler.com sein portfolio an "molens" gezeigt- see *.jpg

schon mal auf richtige distanzen gefeedert? da wuenscht man sich nen motor an die rolle....

ach ja- habe ich zwar schon erwähnt, aber die rolle dient nicht irgendwelchen "showzwecken"!

cheers


----------



## Andreas Michael (20. Juni 2003)

Also wenn ich mir dein bildchen so anschaue haste doch richtige Brandungsrollen wat willste denn mehr ???


----------



## schirinowski (20. Juni 2003)

das bin nicht ich!

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Juni 2003)

Moin  schirinowski!
Wenn es schon eine große Rolle sein soll wie ne Emblem Z dann nimm doch gleich eine Infinity. Die kost das gleiche und du hast sogar noch einen Freilauf dabei.


----------



## Heringsfetzen (25. Juni 2003)

*Shimano Aero Gt 4000*

Also ich benutze schon seit Jahren die Aero Gt 4000 von Shimano
Vorallem finde ich gut,das diese Rollen solange halten .....hatte noch nie Probleme damit und laufen immer noch gut.
Nur weiss ich nicht , ob diese noch im Handel erhältlich ist. ;+
Der Preis dieser Rolle lag damals bei ca. 110 Euro

mfg. Heringsfetzen #h


----------



## Quappenqualle (27. Juni 2003)

Hi, eine preiswerte Alternative von Moritz ist die Conato Big Fish Esprit (hab ich mir im Frühjahr für 35,- Eus zugelegt): saubere Schnurverlegung und monstermäßige Weitwurfspule. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Eine gute Alternative für alle, die nicht jede Woche dreimal an der Küste sind...


----------

